
One Year After the EPA Removed “Climate Change” - castig
https://medium.com/@castig/climate-change-epa-uncensored-5e73e670a43
======
indubitable
It's covered in the index, along with 7 different sub topics:
[https://www.epa.gov/environmental-
topics/z-index#C](https://www.epa.gov/environmental-topics/z-index#C)
Alternatively, searching for "climate change" using the EPA site search yields
5,290 surprisingly well presented results.

I'd agree that it should be listed as one of the main topics on the front page
given its relevance. Trump's appointee doesn't because of his own personal
biases. That's pretty much the end of it. Drawing an analog between it being
removed from the front page drop down and China censoring Tiananmen Square is
needlessly hyperbolic and sensationalistic.

~~~
slowmovintarget
I suppose it could have been worse, the article tiptoed right up to Godwin's
Law and said "Hi". It's trying to make a mountain out of dust bunny.

------
allemagne
Apart from language cleansing on an ideological basis (which is still
significant and disturbing), has any hosted data or research on climate change
been affected? Are they poised to be affected?

There was an HN news item about climate scientists backing up government data
on climate change before the new administration took office and it would be
interesting to follow up on the discussions that took place. Maybe that
follow-up has already happened.

------
Xeoncross
When building our house we learned about the EPA's formaldehyde limits. It's
funny that for manufactured homes the levels are higher because poor people
don't want to pay for "healthy" houses directly (higher cost of construction).
So the manufactured housing companies lobbied for lower standards to keep
costs low.

I'm not able to find the original EPA guidelines due to the changes on the
website now about the new pressed-wood rulings on formaldehyde.

